

Foundations of Computational Agents (2010) - spw
http://artint.info/html/ArtInt.html

======
3rd3
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8350681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8350681)

~~~
abecedarius
The criticism there doesn't seem to jibe with the table of contents, which is
quite similar to Russell & Norvig's which he recommends instead. (I'm a fan of
Russell & Norvig, and have only skimmed a chapter or two of this other book;
but it looks like reasonably good competition.)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
I have a chip on my shoulder for people using the term "artificial
intelligence" to refer to combinatorial heuristic search problems rather than
to computational agents based on statistical learning. The thing being,
combinatorial heuristic search problems and first-order logic proof systems
tend to solve very few real-world problems badly.

~~~
3rd3
Oops sorry, it wasn’t my intention to put your opinion in the spotlight. I
just thought you had some good literature recommendations.

